

Ask HN: Anyone in Berlin and free today to code a new iOS app with me? - taigeair

Probably not the right use for HN but I want to get an iOS app out the door today but can&#x27;t alone, so was hoping to get hyper productive with someone with free time and iOS skills in Berlin. Just a test to see if HN can be used in this way.
======
alt_f4
Translation: I am an idea guy and need a code monkey for free!

~~~
no1youknowz
Upvoted. Agreed. If you have an idea, invest the time and learn to code. Don't
expect people to work for free.

Time isn't free!

~~~
taigeair
I'm investing the time and am learning Swift. I just want to be more
productive and do it with people. It's annoying to struggle with something
when a mentor can save you minutes and hours. I don't know where you got the
idea I want to get people to work for free. I guess that's a prejudice when
you see don't see someone list developer on their profile and it's a popular
thing to say these days.

Either way, I'm happy to say I got a big chunk of the work done, but only
25-33% of what I had hoped.

Cheers,

------
jliechti1
I'd recommend at least adding contact info into the 'about' section of your
profile. Right now you have none. (The email field is only shown to admins).

~~~
taigeair
Thanks for the advice. I'm a product manager at tech company. Here's my blog:
[http://www.taigeair.com/](http://www.taigeair.com/)

------
bbcbasic
What is the upside for the volunteer?

(Not me as I am not in Berlin, I am not free today, and I don't code iOS
apps).

